# Stuck top remedy?



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

As a prospective Eos buyer, I have a question about the top. Should one of the top's 500 pieces not co-operate, is there a manual method of putting the top up in an emergency?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

HighGs said:


> As a prospective Eos buyer, I have a question about the top. Should one of the top's 500 pieces not co-operate, is there a manual method of putting the top up in an emergency?


Although the scenario of the roof failing is rare, I don't think there is a way to manually lower the roof in the event of a mechanical failure.

This vehicle is not as simple as a rag top British MG. Thank God for that. 

But......the odds of this happening are probably as slim as having the vehicle engine quit for no apparent reason what so ever, leaving you stranded on an Interstate or lonely country road.

As a 68 year old, I can absolutely assure you one thing, there are no guarantees in life, just warantees. And......the Eos has a decent one.

If you decide to buy a convertible, be sure to carry a very large plastic tarp with you at all times, J.I.C..


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Bakc in the arly days the 2006 Swiss models claim with a plastic tanneau cover. It disappeared very quickly and no-one ever got a part number for it as far as I am aware


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

In reading Eos owner reviews on other sites, there does seem to be a small sampling with roof problems, and not just in 2007. These owners are a small but vehement bunch. While you can get a lemon in anything, it could be a bummer. (Aren't there nearly 500 moving pieces involved?)

Used Mercedes SLs are now in the same price range as a new Eos. I read the SL has a (complicated) procedure for putting the top up when the hydraulics don't cooperate. I just wondered if the Eos had something similar. It is definitely one of the slickest out there.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

with the archives out of wack and not migrated over, i'm having a hard time finding old threads on the new forum.

ive had my own roof get stuck...................stopped the roof mid cycle to lube the seals....long story short it started to slide closed but not in the right sequence. because it was hot out and the hydraulics were in use for a prolonged period of time, it faulted when trying to get the roof to go back. along comes a thunderstorm.......frantic call to the dealer, they offered to flat bed it but that would not have worked since the roof was partially open back and would have caused it to rip off if traveling on a truck. i tarped it, called my sister and the 2 of us lifted the roof the few inches evenly from each side to free the latch of the trunk section so that it "remembered" where it was going and not where it was. (hard to explain but the trunk latches closed without the trunk section fully down on top of them and the roof section slid backon top of it......trunk thought it was "closed" roof thought it was "open", ) waited till the rain cooled things off and then the hydraulics worked again to fully open and then close it in the right sequence.......no problems with that since and ive learned the right spot to leave it open so that gravity lets it drop in the right direction (forward) and not get stuck while doing the seals....VW techs use a brace to keep it in the right position....now i know why


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

mark_d_drake said:


> Bakc in the arly days the 2006 Swiss models claim with a plastic tanneau cover. It disappeared very quickly and no-one ever got a part number for it as far as I am aware


I remember Michael posted a part number.
You don’t want to know the price for it.
It was about 250 euros and from the looks of it of questionable quality, for emergency use only.
I bought a similar cover for about 17 euros.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

If the roof is fully in the open position, all operational parameters are met, and will not move / close, there is no "emergency closing" procedure.

If it stops midway through the opening/closing cycle it can be gently pushed to the closed position.

Here is the page from the 2007 Owners Manual with the information provided by VW.

The Sunroof has an emergency closing procedure that will overide the pinch protection feature.

I'm not certain if this information has changed for subsequent model years.

Kevin


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Page 49, second paragraph above talks about an emergency procedure in book 3.2. I wonder what that says? I bought this for emergencies.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ADCO-Contour-Fit-Car-Cover-Armor-100-Medium/10913524

Much better price  Since I don't have a garage I thought having this on hand would be good insurance. I bought the small version but I think the medium would fit better. I haven't had to use it for an emergency but did use it during the winter to help with frozen windows. It was nice not having to scrape the windows free of ice but it didn't solve my frozen windows issues either


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Wow! Thank you. With so many moving parts, there is risk here, but it seems like the coolest tranformer out there.


----------



## jnfr2424 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Don't beleive the hype*

Right now here is my dilemma - the top on my 2008 Eos will not go up or down and the reason is because of the water that filled up in the trunk of the car shorted out the hydraulitics and I have the dealer telling me that I am the one at fault


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

jnfr2424 said:


> Right now here is my dilemma - the top on my 2008 Eos will not go up or down and the reason is because of the water that filled up in the trunk of the car shorted out the hydraulitics and I have the dealer telling me that I am the one at fault


Obviously we don't know the circumstances which resulted in getting, what I assume would be a significant amount of water, in the trunk. Enough to short out the hydraulic unit.

The tone of your post suggests you believe you didn't "mess up" and allow the trunk to flood, so I will respond to that.

I personally believe that "wet trunks" are not all that common on the Eos, but, roof seal leaks or plugged drain lines that result in water entering the trunk space have been reported and documented here.

I would request your service advisor check all TB's and Tech Tips to be certain the problem hasn't been "officially" recognized by VW.

There is a Tech Tip that describes a procedure for leak testing the roof. At the very least I would insist that the roof be checked for leaks into the trunk before dismissing the problem as "owner fault".

Kevin

*Note:* I checked all the TB's and Tech Tips I have access to, and couldn't find anything specific to leaking into the trunk. But my documents aren't fully up to date.


----------



## jnfr2424 (Mar 5, 2009)

just4fun said:


> Obviously we don't know the circumstances which resulted in getting, what I assume would be a significant amount of water, in the trunk. Enough to short out the hydraulic unit.
> 
> The tone of your post suggests you believe you didn't "mess up" and allow the trunk to flood, so I will respond to that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin for the tip! Yes I do not feel that this is my fault due to the fact that I only drive the car 6 months out of the year and I do not even drive the car in rain! The car is kept in a garage and covered (yes I baby my Eos because that is exactly what it is - my baby!!). Having a service advisor state immediately that its the "owner's fault" when the top is inoperable to the point that it cannot even be diagnosed properly-well I guess you can understand my frustration and anger  I am hoping that the issue is recognized by VW and that the hydraulic is covered under the warranty.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

I have had about an 1" of water in my trunk, in the spare wheel storage area. In my case it was a blocked rear drain pipe allowed water to accumlate in the area where the roof arms are stored when the top is down. when I drove the car the water flowed from the arm storage compartment into the trunk. I would recommend contacting VW Customer Service directly.


----------



## jnfr2424 (Mar 5, 2009)

mark_d_drake said:


> I have had about an 1" of water in my trunk, in the spare wheel storage area. In my case it was a blocked rear drain pipe allowed water to accumlate in the area where the roof arms are stored when the top is down. when I drove the car the water flowed from the arm storage compartment into the trunk. I would recommend contacting VW Customer Service directly.


 Let me give everyone an update on my issue. Its been one month and my Eos has been sitting at the service dealership due to the fact that I am waiting for my arbitration case to be heard. The dealer is trying to make a $$ stating that I have to pay for a new hydraulic even though the car is covered under warranty(my question is then what DOES the warranty include when someone says 4 yrs/48,000 miles bumper to bumper). I have filed a lemon law case against VW since everything else I have requested has failed thus far....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

It is unfortunate when issues have to escalate to his level of resolution. 

Kevin


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

just4fun said:


> It is unfortunate when issues have to escalate to his level of resolution.
> 
> Kevin


I agree. I was looking for warranty info specifically for the top and found this on page 29 in the USA Warranty section. BBB AUTO LINE Dispute Resolution, 800.955.5100

I just used an emergency procedure to get my top to work, I had the top down and unhooked the battery. When I hooked it back up the top did not want to move, I think while trying to open I got the 'System Error - No Convert. Top Operation' error message. 

I was reading through the emergency closing procedures in Tips and Advice, page 99. Part of the procedure was holding the top up/down lever up for 30 seconds. I decided to just try this with the car on, about 30 seconds in the Conv roof indicator light flashed on my console. Held the lever up for a minute total. Turned the car on and off and and top went up just fine. 

Here is the Emergency Closing page 99 from my 08 manual;


----------



## jnfr2424 (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL @ Kong my arbitration is set for August 5, 2010 I will definately let everyone know the outcome as the dealer is trying everything and anything (including bullying me) into dropping the arbitration case. BTW the emergency getting the top up precedure did not work in my case.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

That's beside the "emergency procedure" still relies on the hydraulic pump to close the roof. This procedure is probably for closing with a bad sensor somewhere or if something is wrong with the roof controller. More useful would be a procedure for a manual close, but I would image the roof would be pretty heavy to have to pull out of the trunk with just your hands not to mention having to lock down all the sections. A manual close would just not be feasible in this case.


----------

